
PyCon SK 2019 – Friday Live Stream (Aula Magna in English) - RicCo386
https://2019.pycon.sk/en/live.html
======
RicCo386
Currently Jakub Balas speaking about Using Python in new space industry is not
a rocket science:
[https://2019.pycon.sk/en/speakers.html#speaker_balas](https://2019.pycon.sk/en/speakers.html#speaker_balas)

